# Vet Checking! [when buying a new horse]



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

SOOOOO, as some of you may have read we almost got a horse who had a hind leg problem. I am aware we should always have a vet check done before buying a horse especially if it's going to be used for jumping and not just pleasure. So what I'm asking isss what should we have done in the vet check? And how much will it cost? I want to make sure that I get all the right things checked out! Thanks!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you should get the horses eyes, mouth, heart, lungs, & legs checked out. make sure the vet flexes all four legs !


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

A vet check is like an insurance policy - you should spend an approiate amount based on the cost of the animal. A $500,000 throughbred needs gone over very well by a very good vet. A $10,000 trail horse needs a little bit of looking after by your local vet. A $500 backyard horse - you cannot afford to call the vet for a prepurchase exam!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I am having a pre-purchase exam done tomorrow on a $1200 gelding, the vet check should cost about $250, includes head to toe exam, flexion, x-ray of one hoof (a small hoof abnormality and I want to make sure), and coggins. This doesn't include worming or vaccines because he is current. 
Good luck!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

In my area, it was 300 dollars plus trip fee to have the vet come out and do a basic look over/flexion test. Since my horse was only 700 dollars total (he stayed at his old owners for awhile, so I paid them extra) it seemed like too much to spend.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cost completely depends on how indepth you want to get.

If you are jumping, I would recommend a full set of radiographs. If the current owner has a previous set to compare a new set to - even better.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Production Acres said:


> A vet check is like an insurance policy - you should spend an approiate amount based on the cost of the animal. A $500,000 throughbred needs gone over very well by a very good vet. A $10,000 trail horse needs a little bit of looking after by your local vet. A $500 backyard horse - you cannot afford to call the vet for a prepurchase exam!


I disagree with this. A vet check on a $500 back yard horse is just as useful as the vet check on the expensive horse. They both cost the same to keep long term. Why not give yourself a little insurance that the day you had the vet look at them there was nothing seriously wrong to start with? You also have the bonus that the vet check gives you a base line for all your future vet care.

And yes, I realize a horse can break it self as soon as the vet climbs back in their truck.

I totally feel a vet check is worth it on any horse if you do not have the ability to easily take long term care of an unsound horse.


Call the vets in your area and get an idea of the standard prices. The price for a PPE is something they can usually quote over the phone. I agree that if you are planning on jumping planning to do x-rays is a good idea. 

Most vets are willing to start out with the basic PPE (Flexion tests, etc) and add on X-rays if determined to be a good idea from the rest of the test.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I must say.....getting the vet check done is very important. When I got my mare (from my Dad who is the breeder) I had her vetted! She was given to me but because I would like to use her as a show horse and do dressage and jumping, I needed to make sure there was not Any issues!
I have heard that in some area's if the horse does not pass the check the seller ends up paying rather than the prospective buyer. Do not quote me on this as it is only something I have heard. Never seen it happen.
Hope all goes well ....
HP


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HalfPass said:


> I have heard that in some area's if the horse does not pass the check the seller ends up paying rather than the prospective buyer. Do not quote me on this as it is only something I have heard. Never seen it happen.


Since there really is no passing and failing a vet check I have a hard time believing this. Add that I have never heard such a thing.

The buyer pays for it, they decide if the results make the horse work for what they intended.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^I have also heard of this. Although, there can be many variations to it. If the seller pays for it, s/he also has the right to disclose the results to future potential buyers if the initial one falls through.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, if you want the seller to pay if the horse "does not pass" then you have to make sure you have that contract written prior to the vet check and make sure your wording is clear on what is considered passing and not passing.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

I just had one of these done a couple weeks ago, on my new trail horse. It cost $150 and the vet checked his eyes thoroughly, tested his breathing, tried to make him cough by having him breathe into a bag, tested his reflexes, checked his feet carefully, checked his flexion (cramped each hind leg up into an odd position for a couple minutes, then had me walk him briskly away and back to check for a gimp), listened to his heart and lungs and whatever else he listens to inside the horse, and several other things I don't remember right off the bat. It took about an hour and a half. The horse already had a recent Coggins and shots, so no need for those. We debated a blood test for drugs, but it was $300 and the horse did not behave any differently than he did at the seller's (I had him for a week trial period), so neither of us was really concerned about that. The vet said that the level and cost of the test really depends on what you want done, and what you will be using the horse for, like racing, eventing, dressage, trail riding, etc., and it could include radiographs, ultrasound, and all sorts of other things if the owner so chooses. For me, with a light-duty trail horse in very good condition and general health (from the basic exam), we chose not to have more done.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I disagree with this. A vet check on a $500 back yard horse is just as useful as the vet check on the expensive horse. .


The previous poster stated her vet check would be $300. And you are stating you would spend $300 to have the vet tell you that a $500 horse is ok - absurd!!!!!!! Or you are thinking with someelse's wallet! Buy a $800 horse and have an animal that is 60% better to begin with!!!!! People that buy $500 animals do it for economic reasons. If you want to give me $300 to insure your $500 horse - that sounds like a good deal!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think I would do it on a $500 if it cost $300, but another poster stated that theirs was only $150. In that case I might if I actually had plans for the horse.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> The previous poster stated her vet check would be $300. And you are stating you would spend $300 to have the vet tell you that a $500 horse is ok - absurd!!!!!!! Or you are thinking with someelse's wallet! Buy a $800 horse and have an animal that is 60% better to begin with!!!!! People that buy $500 animals do it for economic reasons. If you want to give me $300 to insure your $500 horse - that sounds like a good deal!


You kind of seem like the absurd one.

I would vet check even a free horse. I would like to have better piece of mind, with the idea that the horse I'm taking wont cost me anything above and beyond normal down the road. You have a legal responsability for this animal, so if he incurs vet costs down the road you have to pay them. I wouldnt take a horse I couldnt afford vet bills for. I would spend as much as I felt was necessary to make sure any horse was ok. Between a $500 and an $800 dollar horse their probably isnt a big difference anyway... I bought an inexpensive foal, not because I'm cheep but because I wanted him specifically. It had nothing to do with the economy one bit. I could have bought an expensive horse if found one I wanted. The breeded had half the babies at $1000 and half at $750, because of color alone. They was no difference with regards to health, ect they just had different dams, whom were all just broodmares. 

But, of course you want to spend big bucks to make sure an expensive horse is safe to buy. I dont think you understand this money isnt being thrown away, its like a fee for investment advice. You can do what ever you want, but a professional will most likely know more then you do, and help guide you with your investment choice. 

My vet fee was like $60. We did flexion, teeth, back, lungs, heart, the basics. My vet is very inexpensive, he always has been, to stay competitive.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> You kind of seem like the absurd one.
> 
> I would vet check even a free horse. I would like to have better piece of mind, with the idea that the horse I'm taking wont cost me anything above and beyond normal down the road.


I agree with sillybunny. I would almost be more likely to vet check a free horse actually. Most free horses are free for a reason. I would like to know what that reason is before I take on full responsibility for the horse.



Production Acres said:


> The previous poster stated her vet check would be $300. And you are stating you would spend $300 to have the vet tell you that a $500 horse is ok - absurd!!!!!!! Or you are thinking with someelse's wallet! Buy a $800 horse and have an animal that is 60% better to begin with!!!!! People that buy $500 animals do it for economic reasons. If you want to give me $300 to insure your $500 horse - that sounds like a good deal!



I miss why you are so upset with me about my opinion on this? It is an opinion. And no, I do not use any wallet but my own and my wallet is not ample. Which is why I prefer a vet check than having to find an unknown when I get it home and have huge vet bills.

And as you see, vet checks are not just one price, they vary depending on area and vet. But even if it is $300 I would still do it on the free or $500 horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Production Acres said:


> The previous poster stated her vet check would be $300. And you are stating you would spend $300 to have the vet tell you that a $500 horse is ok - absurd!!!!!!! Or you are thinking with someelse's wallet! Buy a $800 horse and have an animal that is 60% better to begin with!!!!! People that buy $500 animals do it for economic reasons. If you want to give me $300 to insure your $500 horse - that sounds like a good deal!


Absurd to find out a month into owning the horse it was tranqued, on antibiotics for strangles, buted to stay sound, etc?

Your opinion of course but I hardly find it absurd.

I'm a BO, trainer, instructor, vet tech. Unfortunately witnessed too many kind folks having the wool pulled over their eyes.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

>>>>>>>>> Well whichever horse I buy will be used for jumping and dressage.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

After having had a "free" horse that cost me an absolute fortune in vet bills and had to be retired after a year and a half because he just could not handle the kind of riding I like to do, I had a vet check done on my next prospect. 
He did not pass and I did not buy him (issue with flex check on one of the front legs and definite stiffness in the back). He would have cost $1200 and the vet check cost $300. 
Am I absolutely certain he would not have worked out? No. But besides the cost of soundness issues, I wanted to avoid the disappointment more than anything. 
A few weeks later I found JT, had him vet checked too and he did pass. I paid $300 twice in 2 months, but am more confident I have a horse I can ride and enjoy for many years to come.
The vet was very honest about the things to watch out for, that his confirmation is not perfect for dressage and we will have collection difficulties (Arab/Saddlebred mix), but as long as I am not expecting to make it to Grand Prix, we will be just fine. If I ever decide to switch to endurance, we will be even better.
Make sure the vet is aware of your discipline as it makes for different things to watch out for and a pleasure horse doesn't need to be as thoroughly checked as a jumper.


----------

